# Can Sierra Soundtraxx be reprogrammed?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
 
I recently received three of the Sierra Soundtraxx modules for a diesel engine (USA GP7/9, GP38, SD40 or F3A&B).  Can those be reprogrammed for steam?  ( I have three Shay's. a Climax and about four 2-6-0 mogul's) 
If not, anyone want to swap?








 
Rich


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I talked to Soundtraxx a couple months ago and yes and no. You can only re program diesel to another diesel, and steam to another steam, according to the tech at Sountraxx. Regal 

Here is Soundtraxx contact info and number: speak to Jarrette 
970-259-0690 They are in Durango Colo.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is sort of half correct. 
They cannot actually be reprogrammed like Phoenix can be. 
A diesel sound can be "converted" to another diesel sound, by replacing the sound specific IC with the new one. 
Likewise steam to steam.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry is 100% correct, i just received back from Jarrette 2 boards reprogramed diesel to another diesel....$20.00 great job they did.







He also said they could convert steam to diesel but they needed to change something on the board but it could be done for a extra charge.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's called change the IC. As for the word reprogram wrong terminology. They are not like Phoenix or QSI where you plug in the system and do your thing. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They are EXACTLY like Phoenix 96 and Phoenix 97 boards.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

It is still reprogramming. Just at the factory, not by the user. User changes the chip out with a reprogrammed chip. 

I just trashed a Sierra board that quit working. It is a shame. I like their boards, the way they sound, the way they did user programming. Just had major problems with keeping a battery in them! If they would just fix the charging circuit, they could easily compete with Phoenix. But I guess they chose to abandon our scale. Too bad.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 26 Apr 2010 05:48 PM 
It's called change the IC. As for the word reprogram wrong terminology. They are not like Phoenix or QSI where you plug in the system and do your thing. Later RJD 

BLA BLA BLA...........Take the old program out and install a new one................


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the information. Sierra was able to tell me they can not change steam to diesel as it is a different board and not just a chip upgrade. 

Rich


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, 
Thank you for confirming what I said above. 

The fact remains that a consumer cannot "re-program" either type of sound Sierra Sound like they can with later Phoenix models such as the P2k2, PB9, P5 and now P8. 
What they can do is swap out a different chip to change the sound.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Posted By rreiffer on 28 Apr 2010 04:16 PM 
Thank you all for the information. Sierra was able to tell me they can not change steam to diesel as it is a different board and not just a chip upgrade. 

Rich 

Acually i dont know who you talked to but your info was incorrect, I sent in a diesel board about 6 months ago and Sierra change it to a Steam board for $49.00. I dont know what they did, But unlike you were told and lead to beleive it can be done as others have pointed out on this thread. And it was *Reprogrammed*, just done at the factory. 
Johnn


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnn. 
Sierra told me it cannot be done. Period. 
What they probably did was swap the diesel pcb for a steam pcb.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The boards are different. 
How different is anybodies guess. 
The big soldered-on processor may be all it is, and maybe not. 
They had to change the processor for more memory in diesels (and the Goose) than they needed with steam. 
As a long-time dealer, they told me it couldn't be done, as the boards were different. 
Who knows what they actually did for you. 
Giving you another board sounds reasonable. 

I still have a bunch of brand-new-in-the-box diesel systems here.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

John, 
I am glad it worked for you but Jerrette (sp) said they did not have that available (he did indicate it would require a complete board swap). 
Rich 

P.S. Anyone want to swap diesel for steam!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 28 Apr 2010 04:42 PM 
Posted By rreiffer on 28 Apr 2010 04:16 PM 
Thank you all for the information. Sierra was able to tell me they can not change steam to diesel as it is a different board and not just a chip upgrade. 

Rich 

Acually i dont know who you talked to but your info was incorrect, I sent in a diesel board about 6 months ago and Sierra change it to a Steam board for $49.00. I dont know what they did, But unlike you were told and lead to beleive it can be done as others have pointed out on this thread. And it was *Reprogrammed*, just done at the factory. 
Johnn


John,
Thank you for confirming what I said above. 
Dave could be rite about the hardware change he knows a lot about these boards but if i remember correctly you received back the board you sent them cause you put you name on it before mailing it correct? It was marked at the ECLSTS when we installed it. Anyways i knew it could be done as i said.
Now i wonder what kind of deal Dave will give me to get rid of those OLD Sierra Boards that he has just laying around of no use to anyone. Remember im poor but do have some f units to fill with sound..........


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, is there any interest in swapping steam sound chips? I've got three west side shay chips. I'd be willing to trade one or two of them for other steam sound chips. I've got the K-27 and EBT chips, so I'd prefer something different--preferably something narrow-gauge. 

Thoughts? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Kevin have you tried calling Sierra to se if they will swap with you?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not yet. I've got to send my ailing board to them to see if they can repair it, and I'll inquire at that point about exchanging sound chips. I figured I'd ask here in case there was anyone also thinking they'd like something different. It's not a high priority for me... 

Later, 

K


----------

